# Shark attack N. San Diego



## DC (Sep 29, 2018)

Teen Attacked by Shark in North County San Diego

Man in the Grey suit again. Saw four GWs last year(3 from the beach,1 while surfiing). 
This was this morning. Snorkeling for bugs. Mistaken for one of 2 million seals we have out here. Water is 70 degrees and clear. Hope he recovers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 29, 2018)

DC said:


> Teen Attacked by Shark in North County San Diego
> 
> Man in the Grey suit again. Saw four GWs last year(3 from the beach,1 while surfiing).
> This was this morning. Snorkeling for bugs. Mistaken for one of 2 million seals we have out here. Water is 70 degrees and clear. Hope he recovers.


DC -

Any close calls yourself?

Are these attacks on the rise or are we just hearing about them more because of social media?


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2018)

According to a report in NBC San Diego, an eyewitness said, “I paddled to him and there was a big wake of blood behind him. His entire back was open. The shark hit him in the clavicle. The shark’s top teeth got him in his cheek.”

Sounds like the kid just avoided getting his head taken off. Glad he's in stable condition after that.


----------



## DC (Sep 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> DC -
> 
> Any close calls yourself?
> 
> Are these attacks on the rise or are we just hearing about them more because of social media?



Surfing and had a pair of dolphins surface 50 yds. Off my port side at 10 o’clock. Always was told dolphins around no sharks. Sitting on my board and complete flatness looked down on my starboard under my foot and saw a dark 8 ft shape go under me. Thought...cool another dolphin. Then the tail went left to right and oh shit moment. Went prone on my board. There was another surfer north of me and I candidly informed him of my observation. He stern wheeled paddle his board straight into the sand. I told him it was gone but he said in his Australian accent “Those things eat us at home!” Put a smile on my face. Later discovered “ new” information that sharks and dolphins hunt together when close in. That year we had a stingray bloom. They both love those things which I am thankful. This year only felt one so far🤞🏽.

One early morning I walked down to the water, put my board down. Stood up to leash up and check waves when about 100 ft out a GW breaches. Only thought that happened in SA. Paddled out anyways...

The other two were while surf fishing but close in as well...surf zone🦈

They are always out there. Sometimes the water looks and feels “sharky “. If the surf is good ya gotta go...🏄🏽‍♂️


----------



## DC (Sep 29, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> According to a report in NBC San Diego, an eyewitness said, “I paddled to him and there was a big wake of blood behind him. His entire back was open. The shark hit him in the clavicle. The shark’s top teeth got him in his cheek.”
> 
> Sounds like the kid just avoided getting his head taken off. Glad he's in stable condition after that.



Yea GWs are kinda pussies. They bite then swim away so you can bleed out. That’s why in most cases you can survive because of a quick water exfil. Most other species bite saw bite until your dead.


----------



## DC (Sep 29, 2018)

This dude was lucky. Shark last minute realized it wasn’t what he thought it was...

Shows thier behavior pattern. They take prey by the head or try too.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 29, 2018)

DC said:


> They are always out there. Sometimes the water looks and feels “sharky “. If the surf is good ya gotta go...🏄🏽‍♂️


I feel ya! 
We've got little spinner sharks by the pier here. And sand sharks, and bull sharks but I've been in that water for 4 years and have had no problems. 

In the first year, one bumped the end of my board, but I was with an instructor who noticed, and I didn't and actually today something leathery brushed my leg that felt heavy. I told myself it was a fish. 👍


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 29, 2018)

We have Tiger sharks here on Oahu, they're mean as hell. I have seen a couple of them, I always paddle in when I do. I had just paddled in last New Years Eve when a lady got chomped by a 15ft Tiger at Lani's. (Article)   Had I of seen it that day, I would have warned people.


----------



## DC (Sep 29, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> We have Tiger sharks here on Oahu, they're mean as hell. I have seen a couple of them, I always paddle in when I do. I had just paddled in last New Years Eve when a lady got chomped by a 15ft Tiger at Lani's. (Article)   Had I of seen it that day, I would have warned people.



When I lived in Hawai’i the Man in the Striped suit would appear at my fav spot HaBush every morning for a cruise. Thankfully the reef there was a plateau so he would stay outside. I actually never saw him but a couple buds had. Hammerheads in the harbor. Every harbor swim I would think of that. Keep my swim time tip top🤙🏽


----------



## CQB (Sep 30, 2018)

DC said:


> Surfing and had a pair of dolphins surface 50 yds. Off my port side at 10 o’clock. Always was told dolphins around no sharks. Sitting on my board and complete flatness looked down on my starboard under my foot and saw a dark 8 ft shape go under me. Thought...cool another dolphin. Then the tail went left to right and oh shit moment. Went prone on my board. There was another surfer north of me and I candidly informed him of my observation. He stern wheeled paddle his board straight into the sand. I told him it was gone but he said in his Australian accent “Those things eat us at home!” Put a smile on my face. Later discovered “ new” information that sharks and dolphins hunt together when close in. That year we had a stingray bloom. They both love those things which I am thankful. This year only felt one so far🤞🏽.
> 
> One early morning I walked down to the water, put my board down. Stood up to leash up and check waves when about 100 ft out a GW breaches. Only thought that happened in SA. Paddled out anyways...
> 
> ...


I shit you not, there’s breaks in Sydney harbour & they’re spooky. Bull sharks y’know. But thats nothing compared to South Australia, there’s things there that are prehistoric


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 30, 2018)

More on the 13 year old who was referenced in. @DC ’s opening Post.

Lobster diving boy, 13, in critical condition after being attacked by shark off a California beach | Daily Mail Online

Sounds like the folks who pulled him out of the water knew enough to slow/stop the bleeding.  Wow.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 1, 2018)

It didn't seem sharky tonight where I am, but it could have been-- saw a Coast Guard chopper flying over tonight. When it gets really sharky we see a lot of them.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 1, 2018)

I tell myself they're looking for sharks on the  Northside. 🙄


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 2, 2018)

NC has the convergence of the Gulf stream and the Labrador current....and abundance of tropical and cold-water fish.  We have sharks of all varieties...whites (tagged and tracked), occasional tiger, bulls (Bull sharks in the Neuse River Estuary, NC | Meagan Dunphy-Daly), sand tiger, nurse...a few years ago we had a metric shit-ton of bites.  Go figure.

@DC , I tried shooting you a PM, unable to do so.  Can you message me?  Thx


----------



## Andoni (Oct 2, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> .a few years ago we had a metric shit-ton of bites



I remember that-- NC had so many shark bites that summer!


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 2, 2018)

Andoni said:


> I remember that-- NC had so many shark bites that summer!



We had a couple flown in to where I work; there are only three trauma centers accessible to the coast.  It was crazy.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 2, 2018)

Every weekend seemed like it was 4 more bite stories. We're north of Hilton Head, and they had them too. We had one or two. That summer desensitized me to sharks! 🙄 15 bites set the bar high. 😂


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 2, 2018)

September 2001

That was the first year I really noticed shark attacks becoming more publicized.  It felt as ‘sharks’ were the dominate story that summer/fall....until September 11.


----------



## wp18 (Oct 21, 2018)

First I'm hearing of this. I remember last year there was a rise in reported sightings but can't think of anyone getting attacked


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> We have Tiger sharks here on Oahu, they're mean as hell. I have seen a couple of them, I always paddle in when I do. I had just paddled in last New Years Eve when a lady got chomped by a 15ft Tiger at Lani's. (Article)   Had I of seen it that day, I would have warned people.



I'm on Oahu now.  We should meet up.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Oct 22, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm on Oahu now.  We should meet up.



No doubt! I am over in Mililani, I would love to have you over for dinner and a few beers. Catch some surf if your up for it! I have extra boards. PM me when you are available and we can get together.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 26, 2018)

We don't usually have kite surfers on Folly, especially by the pier, but we got em right now!


----------



## digrar (Oct 26, 2018)

Bull sharks in Sydney Harbour are a bit fiesty, Paul de Gelder lost a hand and a foot whole diving with the navy.






He's making his acting debut this week in a mini series called the Fighting Season, he's playing an amputee, funnily enough, although from an IED instead of a shark attack. Being ex Royal Australian Regiment prior to his time in the Navy, will hopefully help the cast get it right.


----------

